# Armed Citizens Legal Defense Network



## crc4 (2 mo ago)

I already know that this subject will be contentious for some. But I think it's worthwhile, particularly in the world we live in today.

I've been carrying firearms for 50-plus years. Some of those years as a law enforcement officer. I hadn't given 'legal protection' any thought until recently.

For a variety of reasons, I decided to get legal protection. After diligently researching the options, I went with Armed Citizens Legal Defense Network.

ACLDN is not insurance. It's a membership pool of money that is used in case it's needed. Of that pool of funds (roughly 3 million plus) up to one-half of that pool will be used to fend against criminal and civil prosecution and suits. So far, ACLDN has not lost a case.

What I like about it is I can choose my lawyer, the money is paid upfront to the lawyer for a retainer, the bail bond is paid, and then should it go to a criminal trial the legal fees are paid regardless of whether one is found innocent or guilty (that's a big deal as some insurance carriers will not pay if found guilty or pleaded down and will require you to pay back all the monies paid on your behalf).

Expert witnesses included Mas Ayoob and many others with decades of credentialed experience in the criminal justice system and training people to shoot. Also, I was impressed by the education provided as to what's legal and illegal to do as a carrier. This is just as important as being able to hit the target. Even though I 'thought' I knew a lot as a former LE, I was very mistaken.

Even if you aren't criminally prosecuted, you can bet you will be sued. ACLDN covers that civil action. It does not cover any judgments if you are found liable, however, I have $300,000 from my homeowner's policy and can get a $1,000,000 rider to my homeowners for $150.00 a year. That suits me fine.

I also discovered that ACLDN does NOT have an affiliate program. An affiliate program pays people to recommend and promote them. Many 'insurance' carriers do. To me, that makes the affiliate promoting a particular insurance program suspect. I'm not saying they're crooked, but they do have a backend and I find such recommendations less than objective. You decide about that issue yourself. I'm naturally suspicious.

There are other things I could say about ACLDN but I won't. If you are interested you can check them out. ACLDN

The best part though is the piece of mind I now have. ACLDN is $135.00 a year and renews at $95.00. That's a cheap piece of mind. That's the cost of a dinner out, or a day at the range, and far cheaper than a football game at an NFL stadium.

We gun people spend vast amounts of money for our pleasures. $135.00 to protect yourself from criminal and civil ruin is small potatoes. If you've worked hard to have things in life, want to leave your wife and kids something other than financial debts and you in the Big House, please consider some type of 'protection.'

In the less-than-a-second it takes to be involved in a self-defense shooting, it could take years and hundreds of thousands of dollars to get out of it.

Get some type of carry insurance. Do lots of research just like you do when you want a new gun. Check out all the providers and make your own decision.

Buy yourself a Christmas present. It may well be the best gift you can give to your family.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When my current policy is up for renewal, I will look into that and do some research. Thanks!


----------

